# wind burn



## maineharvest (Mar 20, 2009)

I have some wind burn on my plants closets to the fan and was wondering if it really effects the plants in a negative way?  Do I have to move them away from the fan or is not a  big deal?


----------



## 420benny (Mar 20, 2009)

Damaged leaves are damaged leaves. It always affects/ stresses the plant. Stress can cause the plant to hermie. Aim the fan someplace else or slow it down, but do something.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 20, 2009)

What wind burn look like, I've never encountered it before...


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 20, 2009)

ill get some pics up in a minute


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello Main 

I doubt very very much that it is fan wind burn  

Something else is causing it.

It will be good to see your pics :aok:

eace:


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 20, 2009)

The first two pics are the wind burn.  It looks like the green on the leaves is being pressure washed off and its leaving yellow.   The last couple pics are just some random stuff I got goin.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 20, 2009)

The fan is about an inch away from one side of the plants and its only the leaves near the fan that are doing it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 20, 2009)

How many plants have you got in that pot?


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 20, 2009)

I have three plants in a five gallon bucket


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 20, 2009)

Two of the plants are clones that i vegged for a week and then put into flower and the other plant is one that I grew from seed.


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Mar 20, 2009)

Not to sure, so don't hold me to it. It looks like nutrient def.... 
Two plants that are not happy and one that is...?
I would not think the fan caused that, though perhaps you could rotate or move it further away just in case?


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 20, 2009)

I actually get "wind burn" from time to time, but I also use crazy Powerful fans. It  really just kinda drys out the leaves that are directly "hit" by the fan. Only one plant takes the brunt. I have to run my fan close due to confined space, but what the heck.

But no Maine, that pic is not it for sure. Looks to me like it wants some N. 
Is that a Purp strain? Purps tend to yellow on the fan leaves.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses people.  I know its windburn for sure, I was just wondering if it was really harmful.  I dont have a lot of room to work with so Im kinda screwed.


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Mar 21, 2009)

> Damaged leaves are damaged leaves. It always affects/ stresses the plant.


But they don't look bad by no means.
Maybe you rotate the bucket so the fan blows on a different plant every once and awhile?


----------

